# lose the merry christmas logo



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

please can we lose the merry christmas logo at the top of the forum page


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i cant see one ? do you need to refresh


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It's gone...how did your request got Jae's attention so fast?


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Err........... what logo? 
Cut and paste the page address cos i cant see one. :?

Bah hum bug! 
Its only your dad anyway!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

it always there when i go to the forum home page.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It was there yesterday for sure. I think that Jae removed it today.


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Cant see it on mine. Try deleting your cookies and files in internet explorer-tools-internet options. :?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

press ctrl and f5


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

It's been gone for ages :roll:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

This may also help.... nearly a month to the day :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =christmas

and here....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=35716

lol


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

yup - been gone here for yonks too :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I had refreshed before, but it never went. Strange.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

just deleted the cookies logo gone now thanks


----------

